# Atomic led clearance lights



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

So, finally got them a couple days ago. Going to put them in when we get some nice warm 50+ weather (any day now). Want to cover all my bases. Flasher has the running light in and out so the clearance lights will turn off when I turn on the strobes. Also since I have an 05 I may need to reverse the factory positive and negative wires that run to the lights. Best to do this in the passenger a pillar? I'm going to run them into the up fitter switches so that shouldn't be a problem. Flasher is a 5 way so piece of cake. What size wire should I use to run to the lights? 18 gauge ok or can I go smaller? Thanks, Nick


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Id love to see how these come out, my buddy and I are looking at them for the F250 we use.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

From what I've read here, great at night not so great during the day. Can't see them from behind the truck. Can also do a mirror mod with these things which I think I'm going to skip due to lack of time. I'll post something up when I get them hooked up


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I got mine too the other day. Plan to do mine in about a week I plan on using 18Ga 7 wire. My flasher has the relay built in I will post some pictures of my install my truck is a 2002 so I don't have uplifter switches plan on using a rocker switch and a momentary switch to advance the flash patterns
Steve


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

What's up with the flash patterns. Will the lights just cycle through them? Or can I choose a specific one?


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

oldmankent;1438621 said:


> What's up with the flash patterns. Will the lights just cycle through them? Or can I choose a specific one?


You can change the flash pattern by momentarily applying 12v pos to the S/L terminal on the flasher unit.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Ok. So what is the default? Whenever I see vids it seems like they cycle through a bunch of patterns


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if your putting them into a superduty of 99-08 range you can also flash the mirror leds...






it just takes a few diodes and a few relays...email if ya need help


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like them a lot, but they aren't as bright in daylight as I'd like. Here's a short video of mine. I have since, changed the flash pattern to one that cycles between two patterns where one of them keeps the lights flashing slower and its better in the day time.
If you're installing them in a truck that didn't have clearance lights before, I found this site very helpful.
I used 18ga wire for mine. The amp draw is very low, so 18 or 20, maybe even 22ga would probably work fine.
There were several different patterns, but I never did see an exact count as to how many there were. I just kept cycling until I found the ones I liked. You can put in a momentary switch to easily change the flash patterns if you want to.


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

How is the install on these LED's? I have an 08 F250 and I'm thinking about getting them from strobesnmore.com for $224.95. What's the approximate install time for just the LED's? Are the included instructions pretty easy to follow or is it kind of self explanatory. I plan on doing them in the next few weeks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

mg1826;1448592 said:


> How is the install on these LED's? I have an 08 F250 and I'm thinking about getting them from strobesnmore.com for $224.95. What's the approximate install time for just the LED's? Are the included instructions pretty easy to follow or is it kind of self explanatory. I plan on doing them in the next few weeks. Thanks in advance.


The ease of and the time for the install really depends on whether or not you already have clearance lights. If you do, then its relatively easy and I'd estimate about 1-1.5 hours from start to finish.
If you don't already have clearance lights and have to drill holes, run a new harness etc, then it will take considerably longer. Most of my time was measuring and re-measuring about 20 times before I finally started drilling. The next hardest part was reaching up above the headliner to tighten the nuts on each light. The next most time consuming was running the wires and switch for the flasher for the LEDs. From starting at getting tools out to finishing cleanup was probably about 4 hours for me, maybe a little longer. I really took my time and made sure that I did everything correctly because I didn't want to end up with a crooked light!


----------

